# I don't know what to do!



## Chica20 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all, Just posting this as I basically don't really know what to do atm. Although I've had tests etc to rule out certain digestive problems, I still don't know if I have IBS . During a sigmoidoscopy I was told that because my stomach wasn't going into spasm that it probably isn't ibs. I just want to know why I am experiencing these symptoms- mainly diarrhea and weight loss- I suspect maybe food intolerance but I don't know and I just want an answer as so many other people do. I'm currently in my first year of uni and am struggling with my course and my problem with needing the toilet has led to me becoming quite reserved and as I often try and sit at the end of a row purely so that I can leave the room without disturbing too many people. I can't seem to eat a lot in my breaks inbetween lessons as the food will want to make an exist soon after- usually whilst I'm in a lesson. I don't know it this is stress or what..but I've had it for over two years now and it's interfering with my study etc. I miss lectures as if I've had a bad day of symptoms. Nobody seems to understand how this effects me and I can't tell anyone as I don't actually know what it is. I've been doubting my ability at uni and although I love what I'm studying - Languages. I don't know if the stress is worth it. I haven't made friends as I think they think I'm a bit weird leaving lessons at times. I don't know who to talk to. Although my tutor does know I have 'digestive issues' I can't exactly tell her this is impacting my studies. I have exams after christmas hols and I am sooo nervous already about having to sit the exam. I would really appreciate some advice. Also I have another appointment with my doctor- a follow up from the last test and wondered if I could suggest going on some diet to see if I have a food intolerance? I don't know what to do!!!!! Thanks for reading this!!


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

A couple of questions for you...1. What specific tests did you have? Just a sigmoidoscopy or did you have a full colonoscopy and EGD? How about blood work?2. How many BMs are you having a day? Do they usually occur with eating? Is there blood? When you feel the urge to have a BM, does it seem like you have to go right there and then? Do your symptoms wake you/keep you up at night?3. Do you have abdominal pain?4. Have you tried any medications?5. Have you tried eliminating any particular food in the past or currently?


----------

